# Finally Joined The



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

well, finally got me a vintage seiko diver










so i can join in with the vintage watch threads :lol:

it will be a work in progress tho...........


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

A vast improvement on that yobokies Seiko on the darkside h34r: ................. that's to much Orange for anyone to handle.

A work in progress, please don't tell me that It'll be plonker hands, Orange dial, and an Orange strap 







:cry2:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Back looks okay, go on show us the face 

Edit: More seriously well done for finally getting one of the best Seiko's that's ever been made :yes:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

catflem said:


> A vast improvement on that yobokies Seiko on the darkside h34r: ................. that's to much Orange for anyone to handle.
> 
> A work in progress, please don't tell me that It'll be plonker hands, Orange dial, and an Orange strap
> 
> ...


not even i would have had that combi :lol:

it is getting a make over......theres no orange







none what so ever.....not even a tad


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Back looks okay, go on show us the face
> 
> Edit: More seriously well done for finally getting one of the best Seiko's that's ever been made :yes:


 :no:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> catflem said:
> 
> 
> > A vast improvement on that yobokies Seiko on the darkside h34r: ................. that's to much Orange for anyone to handle.
> ...


 :shocking: No Orange

Either you've finally lost it or you're telling porkies :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

you really dont want to see the face as it is now

:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Come on it's going to be given some TLC anyway :huh:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


>


Stop teasing us, giz a look see. :lol: Surely it can't be that bad.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

catflem said:


> Alright ! who are you, and what have you done with Shawn................ ID theft is a serious crime.


 :lol: :lol:

:lol:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

For heaven's sake get on with it.... we haven't got all night. :sleep1:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Is it a semaphore flag with a pepsi bezel?

Don't tell me you bought it off Julian Clary. :lol: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

squareleg said:


> For heaven's sake get on with it.... we haven't got all night. :sleep1:


 :blink: :huh:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Aaaahhhhhh!

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.



Have you got a nice blouse Hawaiian shirt to go with it?


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't know how to tell you this shawn........... you've bought a cut and shut.

It's two watches welded together, the first time you're in a crash it'll fall apart.

But it does have a certain je ne sais quoi about it.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

squareleg said:


> Aaaahhhhhh!
> 
> .
> 
> ...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

catflem said:


> I don't know how to tell you this shawn........... you've bought a cut and shut.
> 
> It's two watches welded together, the first time you're in a crash it'll fall apart.
> 
> But it does have a certain je ne sais quoi about it.


thats why its off to twickersdude for a make-over, and a little gentle body-work


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


>


Definately a semaphore watch. :lol:










Seriously though Shawn, apart from the dial it looks in great condition. Nice one m8.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

the case and movt are in really good nick......just finalising what to do about the dial/hands at the mo


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

mrteatime said:


>


Okay.... I don't know how to spell this - but it's what Lisa Simpson says and it goes something like, "Yeuuugh!"

But you know what? Great artwork!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

squareleg said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


sorry squareleg, but are you trying to wind me up?



:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

mrteatime said:


>


Pizza combo :tongue2:


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

catflem said:


> I don't know how to tell you this shawn........... you've bought a cut and shut.
> 
> It's two watches welded together, the first time you're in a crash it'll fall apart.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

grey said:


> catflem said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know how to tell you this shawn........... you've bought a cut and shut.
> ...


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Jesus H Christ it's burning my eyes!!!!!!!!!!!

Seriously well done Shawn, great watches  I'm guessing it came from Spain?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

hippo said:


> Jesus H Christ it's burning my eyes!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Seriously well done Shawn, great watches  I'm guessing it came from Spain?


  yep


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus H Christ it's burning my eyes!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Thought so!!!! Well done though, love the roman date, best combo IMHO. Just needs a replacement dial and hands, a quick re-brush of the top of the case, maybe a black bezel insert and she'll look great  Top work I love them


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

So the title should read "_Finally joined the 6309 case club_"


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mrteatime said:


> .....just finalising what to do about the dial/hands at the mo


may i suggest a small metal dish, some petrol and a match... oh sorry you mean the NEW dial/hands ...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

mrteatime said:


>


Oh my good gawd  that's really not very nice at all is it?

I look forward to seeing the transformed result & welcome to the 6309 club :thumbup:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

hippo said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > hippo said:
> ...


well.....just ordered a replacement hands dial and chapter for it.....as well as a nice beadblast that will be going on it....also ive decided to get another 6309 and to keep that as close to the original as possible


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Well Done - welcome to the 6309 club...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mrteatime said:


> ....also ive decided to get another 6309 and to keep that as close to the original as possible


Good idea as this is pretty far from original


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> also ive decided to get another 6309 and to keep that as close to the original as possible


That's the most sensible thing you've said for a long time :tongue2:

Welcome to the club Shawn 

PS - I didn't read this thread properly at first and thought that Battenburg dialed "thing" was the "after" pic :huh: . I'm so pleased it isn't :lol:


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

not only has my 6309 broken, but now i've lost the bugger. :cry2:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

bunchie32 said:


> not only has my 6309 broken, but now i've lost the bugger. :cry2:


I'm not to sure what's worst out of these two


----------

